# Invisible Fence for pet security



## Curley Wolf (Aug 9, 2004)

Lookin' for some experience on whether or not invisible fencing in RV park facilities/state & natnl. parks suffice. Have a year-old Wiemeranar and use invisible fence at home and would like to use it while camping. Wiemer has tendancy to wonder away and when she's tied out, she barks and becomes a nuisance.

Any suggestions/answers???

Curley Wolf


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Curly Wolf:
Are you asking if they have invisible fencing or can you use your own? I doubt many places would allow it, as it will keep the dog in (in theory), but not other dogs or children out. Most places won't even let you tie a dog out and leave them, in my experience. 
Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Curley Wolf (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm talking about laying out a wire around the "yard" at my campsite with flagging that the dog recognizes as the barrier. The "receiver"-collar the dog wears emits a beep and then a shock that warns/keeps the pet inside the "yard".

I guess I may have just been hopeful that there is some way to take the dog (Molly) with us without having to leave her inside our new Outback or listen to her bark because she's tied out.

We would be in the campsite with her or be able to let her outside while we were inside. We would never leave her there without being on-premises ourselves.

Just wondered! Thanks for the response. Guess we'll just have to give it a try and see what response we get.









Curley Wolf


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

CW,

Welcome also action







sunny sunny

Every park I have been to limit the leash length to no more than about 6 feet. I also doubt that you would be allowed to use Inv. fence.

Even with I.F. animals can cross the line and some will not go back in due to the zapper, which would potentially mean your dog is wandering around the campground.

I would invest time into leash training and to establish boundaries for your dog. My 10 week old puppy is already in basic training. I believe dog obidience will solve your problems.

Just my $0.02

Kevin


----------



## Curley Wolf (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks, Kevin. I guess I really already knew the answer but was just hopeful!

Good RVing!


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

Curley Wolf,
I know your problem we usually take 2 Beagles with us. The older one is not bad but we have a young guy that is missing a few fries from his happy meal. My LW and kids just love him but what a handful. We use the invisible fence at home, 2300 feet of it with 2 boxes on all the time. It works great, the pups learn from day one and clients dogs usually catch on real fast.
When camping or just away from the house we take a wireless unit and a few flags. Just set it on a table and it sets an invisible circle without using the buried wire. You can adjust the circle not sure how much though and it runs on 12 volt too.I think this is the web sight www.radiofence.com. Check it out it works great.
Mitch


----------

